# Instant Turn Offs?



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2010)

What things about a woman, who no matter how hot she is, will instantly turn you off?

For me, I hate chicks that smoke. I think the act is disgusting. Another one a bit more weird are her feet. I cannot stand when her second toe is just as long or longer than her big toe. It's called a big toe for a reason, it's the biggest. Occasionally, I'll see some who's third toe is longer too and that is sooo nasty.

For instance, Jennifer Love Hewitt. All but her pinky toe are as long as her Big toe. Yuck, I would never hit that.

http://selebriti.mentalmasturbasyon.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/jennifer-love-hewitt-maxim-04.jpg


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 15, 2010)

The question is can you afford been this picky?


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 15, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> The question is can you afford been this picky?



We can't afford NOT to be picky.  The cigarette thing, hate it.  When i was dating a lot, couldn't believe how many women said they didn't smoke, but had that deep-lung ashtray breath when I kissed them.  Also can't stand the ultra feminine nick-nack lovers, or the artsy types who claimed they love nature but are scared shitless of a lizard or snake, or ocean swimming.  My faves are usually lipstick bis -- sexy, fun as hell and they tell great stories.


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 15, 2010)

1. Smoking
2. Excessive nagging.
3. Control freak
4.If you have a Wife or Gf Withholding sex out of anger or spite really pisses me off big time !
5.Thick layers mackup


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 15, 2010)

4.If you have a Wife or Gf Withholding sex out of anger or spite really pisses me off big time !



Key point; one of the most vicious weapons used by a certain type of female, much to be avoided.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 15, 2010)

RG, another good one, loud women drive me nuts.  The non-stop talkers, too; a relentless energy drain.  Same with guys, but I don't boink guys.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> hairy snatches



Yuck!



Richard Gears said:


> tans (not fucking sunburned red)



Or fake bake Orange


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 15, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> What things about a woman, who no matter how hot she is, will instantly turn you off?




Odd that none of you has mentioned her having a penis.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> 1) Big arms. Thats a deal breaker for me loving her.
> 2) Stomach rolls. A belly is ok. But not a pot belly and def not rolls.
> 3) Flass asses. Flat and fat are the worst.
> 4) being loud
> ...




That is a most excellent list, both for turn ons and turn offs..


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 15, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Odd that none of you has mentioned her having a penis.



  the Min0 lee deception


----------



## LAM (Sep 15, 2010)

My top 2 are:

Stupidity...I have no use for a stupid person
smokers....generally are not physically fit, active in general or athletic..once again I have no use for you


----------



## vortrit (Sep 15, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Odd that none of you has mentioned her having a penis.



That's the main one for me. No penises!


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 15, 2010)

Look, could we be as bold and suggest for us gals who use the forum, to be able to suggest or tell our feelings, as well?


If yes, then let us know...other wise


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 16, 2010)

Cigarette smokers
Weed smokers
Short Hair
Tattoos
Reversed Hour Glass
Curvy body missing tits
Skinny body missing tits
No tits
Fishy odor
Fucked teeth
Women who dated blacks
Women who dated offended by farts
Women who like _Friends_
Women who have kids
Acne
Muffin tops
Big hips, no ass


----------



## SYN (Sep 16, 2010)

Cat killers are a pretty big turn off.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 16, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Look, could we be as bold and suggest for us gals who use the forum, to be able to suggest or tell our feelings, as well?
> 
> 
> If yes, then let us know...other wise




Why do you even need to ask this?  If you're shy, this is the WRONG forum for you.


----------



## MDR (Sep 16, 2010)

Too much face paint
Stupidity


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2010)

SYN said:


> Cat killers are a pretty big turn off.



 yes, especially cat killers with high standards.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> *2 headed monstrosities*
> Old women
> Women who leave shit on my penis after i pull my knob from their ass
> Women who wont swallow
> ...




 You no likey double head?


----------



## Flathead (Sep 16, 2010)

wolf puss
chubby arms
chews tobacco
too many freckles
tore back teeth
stinks


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicks that don't give BJ's or put out on the first date turn me off. Deal breaker right there.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Women who leave shit on my penis after i pull my knob from their ass



I agree, that's just RUDE.  Afterall, she's the one who put it there.  The least she could do would be to suck it off.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2010)

White blond bimbo's, they just don't do it for me....I love cute little brunettes, Latinas, cute black chicks and especially Asian women....

I don't like any hint of facial hair, no peach fuzz mustaches or side burns or bushy eyebrows....I once ditched a girl on a date when she turned her head in the light and I saw hairs on her ears...looked like she was wearing caterpillar ear muffs....

An example would be in the movie Jennifers Body, I watched it the other night with my girlfriend and there's a part where she swims in the lake then comes out and it shows her in the moonlight and you see all this long light body hair, the rest of the movie I just kept finding more things on her that made her a little less appealing, like her man calfs and cellulite pocked thighs, plus her neck is ugly....


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Odd that none of you has mentioned her having a penis.


Unlike you we are not confused about the definition of "woman"


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 16, 2010)

First is women with bad teeth
Chicks who drive pt cruisers
Giant flintstone feet
Big arms
Smoking
Poor conversationalists
Texting constantly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2010)

^YES!

Snaggle teeth are horrible


----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Cigarette smokers
> Weed smokers
> Short Hair
> Tattoos
> ...



You've just eliminated every woman in the state of Missouri, Arkansas, Kansas, Kentucky, and most likely Oklahoma.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Chicks who can bench more than me
> Redheaded, hat wearing weirdos from Maine w/Nympho moms
> More tats than me
> Large feet with elongated second toe
> ...



You're also are eliminated from the states I mentioned, but might want to add Maine.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> My goal is to eliminate all 50, at which point i will be forced to leave this country and move to the Antartic in search of a sexy piece of Penguin ass.



Penguins are sexy.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> women who cant take a good slap in the mouth now and then



Open handed or closed fist?  It's an important distinction.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Spunout (Sep 16, 2010)

When you go to kiss her and it smells like someone just shit in her mouth!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 16, 2010)

Spunout said:


> When you go to kiss her and it smells like someone just shit in her mouth!


 Sorry about that u were not suppose to find out yet


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 16, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> open handed, im not an animal



Good man.  I figured as much but, had to check.  You know the women around here, they get all whiney if you give 'em one good crack upside the head.  (No matter how much they need it.  )

Speaking of that, that's a good example of an instant turn-off.  A woman that gets all whiney when you punch her in the face.


----------



## MyK (Sep 16, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> What things about a woman, who no matter how hot she is, will instantly turn you off?
> 
> For me, I hate chicks that smoke. I think the act is disgusting. Another one a bit more weird are her feet. I cannot stand when her second toe is just as long or longer than her big toe. It's called a big toe for a reason, it's the biggest. Occasionally, I'll see some who's third toe is longer too and that is sooo nasty.
> 
> ...


 

youre a faggot


----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> youre a faggot



She is hot. Who cares about here toes!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 16, 2010)

vortrit said:


> She is hot. Who cares about here toes!



Just put some socks on them if there that bad.  I'd bang her feet if I had the chance though, long toes or not.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 16, 2010)

LikeARock said:


> Just put some socks on them if there that bad.  I'd bang her feet if I had the chance though, long toes or not.



Or just cut them off.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 17, 2010)

Got the invite...
cheap cologne
doesn't wear underarm deodorant
bad breath
fat 
lazy
doesn't lift the lid or needs to be toilet trained
messy
slob
dumb and thinks and try to lie about it
fast food eater
drunkard
wife beater
professional student that goes nowhere
doesn't think gear should be legal
thinks his shit doesn't stink
small dick
not open to positions
boring in bed
eats with his mouth open
hairy nose
hairy ears
bad teeth
doesn't accept the fact his family is a scum maker and crooked!
uses nothing relevant to answer a question
wears the same clothes with sweat on them
 musty balls


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 17, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Got the invite...
> cheap cologne
> doesn't wear underarm deodorant
> bad breath
> ...


I was always told my musty balls were sexy.I guess even a prostitute will lie to you for money. My world view is shattered. Nightowl, what if I use cheap cologne on my balls?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

*


Nightowl said:



cheap cologne
doesn't wear underarm deodorant
bad breath
fat 
lazy
professional student that goes nowhere
thinks his shit doesn't stink
small dick
eats with his mouth open
hairy nose
hairy ears
doesn't accept the fact his family is a scum maker and crooked!
uses nothing relevant to answer a question
 musty balls

Click to expand...


*

Hey, these are the only ones that count me out! Not too bad!


----------



## MyK (Sep 17, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Got the invite...
> cheap cologne
> doesn't wear underarm deodorant
> bad breath
> ...


 
had to ask.

open to positions? what positions are those? are you open in your open positions? can I dare to ask, if I might, if youre both open to positions front and back. or do you prefer it in the back first? can I be bold enough to ask about your feelings on the DP?

make some memories we must....


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2010)

Id like to address this one..



Nightowl said:


> Got the invite...
> cheap cologne
> doesn't wear underarm deodorant
> bad breath
> ...



Hairy arms
Unnecessary piercings
Faint mustaches
Women who use the prefix "I am not gonna lie.."
Women who say: "dude, man, know what im sayin"
Women who use their phone while with people
Excessive complainers
Women who say they work out but only go to the gym to just go through the movements
Skinny legs
Ugly laughs
Residue on armpits
Big Pussy


----------



## MDR (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd have to say the whining and complaining about small unimportant shit gets on my nerves more than anything.  Same with women who are spoiled rotten from birth.  Love piercings and Tattoos.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2010)

MDR said:


> I'd have to say the whining and complaining about small unimportant shit gets on my nerves more than anything.  Same with women who are spoiled rotten from birth.  *Love piercings and Tattoos.*



I dont get this fettish.  You dont fuck those things and theyre stupid.  I cant think of one solitary reason to get a tattoo that doesnt equate to boredom (military tats are acceptable).  This generation is ego centered and with women getting them, its screams to me "look at me, look at me, I have a tattoo, I am a rebel."  No youre not dummy, everyone has one now.  If you want to stand out of the group, dont have a tattoo.

I want to comment again about the toilet seat thing.  It really is old and declares the laziness of women in general.  
I just took a shit.  And guess what, I had to put the seat down cuz I pissed earlier.  I do this daily, sometimes more than once and I never complain.  Its an effortless movement of the fingers, yet women piss and moan (  ) about it.  

If laziness and complaining are on the list, reap what you sow.


----------



## MDR (Sep 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I dont get this fettish.  You dont fuck those things and theyre stupid.  I cant think of one solitary reason to get a tattoo that doesnt equate to boredom (military tats are acceptable).  This generation is ego centered and with women getting them, its screams to me "look at me, look at me, I have a tattoo, I am a rebel."  No youre not dummy, everyone has one now.  If you want to stand out of the group, dont have a tattoo.
> 
> I want to comment again about the toilet seat thing.  It really is old and declares the laziness of women in general.
> I just took a shit.  And guess what, I had to put the seat down cuz I pissed earlier.  I do this daily, sometimes more than once and I never complain.  Its an effortless movement of the fingers, yet women piss and moan (  ) about it.
> ...



To each his own on the tats and piercings.  I think they both look great on women.  On guys, I think of military, bikers and criminals.  Lot of boring tats out there, but some of the work is really interesting.  No tattoos myself, but creative tattoos on women look great-something a little more interesting than the standard tramp stamp.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2010)

Especially any bitch who doesn't like


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> blue eyes



I can definitely see how that would be a deal-breaker.


----------



## SYN (Sep 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Id like to address this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what constitutes a necessary piercing?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 17, 2010)

SYN said:


> So what constitutes a necessary piercing?



Tongue ring. Only piercing thats necessary


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 17, 2010)

SYN said:


> So what constitutes a necessary piercing?



A catheter?


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 17, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> I was always told my musty balls were sexy.I guess even a prostitute will lie to you for money. My world view is shattered. Nightowl, what if I use cheap cologne on my balls?


 

well, don't come to me for any such sucking or licking.

I wish to add to the list:
drug use


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Id like to address this one..\\
> 
> I would love to thank you for those statements, this being a total stranger that wishes to hear more in the making
> 
> ...


----------



## ATyler (Sep 17, 2010)

I can't stand tramp stamps on 99% of girls. Some can pull it of but for the most part I find them really trashy


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2010)

MDR said:


> To each his own on the tats and piercings.  I think they both look great on women.  On guys, I think of military, bikers and criminals.  Lot of boring tats out there, but some of the work is really interesting.  No tattoos myself, but creative tattoos on women look great-something a little more interesting than the standard tramp stamp.



Thats just the thing, everyone thinks their tattoo is creative.  Its not.  Its a mess.  I saw a girl today with a fucking moth tattoo on her upper arm.  Why?  Cuz shes into bugs that fly?  She likes Silence of the Lambs?  Just dumb.

What really burns those with tats is that theyve argued with me about how the color on EVERY TATTOO turns that ashy, green color.  "Oh well you just have to take care of it"  Really?  How, by getting it redone?  So now you have something that requires upkeep?  Like we dont already have enough of that in our lives...

This is exactly why it is a turn off.  I call all tattoos tramp stamps.  Whenever I see one, I ask the question:  Why did you get it?  If I hear the average answer, the girl is an average idiot.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2010)

SYN said:


> So what constitutes a necessary piercing?



Trick Answer my dear.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## MDR (Sep 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Thats just the thing, everyone thinks their tattoo is creative.  Its not.  Its a mess.  I saw a girl today with a fucking moth tattoo on her upper arm.  Why?  Cuz shes into bugs that fly?  She likes Silence of the Lambs?  Just dumb.
> 
> What really burns those with tats is that theyve argued with me about how the color on EVERY TATTOO turns that ashy, green color.  "Oh well you just have to take care of it"  Really?  How, by getting it redone?  So now you have something that requires upkeep?  Like we dont already have enough of that in our lives...
> 
> This is exactly why it is a turn off.  I call all tattoos tramp stamps.  Whenever I see one, I ask the question:  Why did you get it?  If I hear the average answer, the girl is an average idiot.



Sounds like you REALLY hate girls with tattoos.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sounds like you REALLY hate girls with tattoos.


 a girl with a tat must have fuck you over or something man


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 17, 2010)

guys who think they are way cooler than they are

Guy Carrying Guitar Case On Elevator Envied By Everyone On Elevator, Imagines Guy | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> guys who think they are way cooler than they are
> 
> Guy Carrying Guitar Case On Elevator Envied By Everyone On Elevator, Imagines Guy | The Onion - America's Finest News Source



Lawl. I love The Onion. Unfourtanately, that one is a true story because it's about me. This also eliminates me.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sounds like you REALLY hate girls with tattoos.



Ive fucked em.  Ive even fallen in love with them.  But theyve had something to make up for this turn off.

Shit, if a mother's child died and she put the kids name on her wrist, I still dont see how its a good reason.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ive fucked em. Ive even fallen in love with them. But theyve had something to make up for this turn off.
> 
> Shit, if a mother's child died and she put the kids name on her wrist, I still dont see how its a good reason.


 I'm with ya on that one man


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Thats just the thing, everyone thinks their tattoo is creative.  Its not.  Its a mess.  I saw a girl today with a fucking moth tattoo on her upper arm.  Why?  Cuz shes into bugs that fly?  She likes Silence of the Lambs?  Just dumb.
> 
> What really burns those with tats is that theyve argued with me about how the color on EVERY TATTOO turns that ashy, green color.  "Oh well you just have to take care of it"  Really?  How, by getting it redone?  So now you have something that requires upkeep?  Like we dont already have enough of that in our lives...
> 
> This is exactly why it is a turn off.  I call all tattoos tramp stamps.  Whenever I see one, I ask the question:  Why did you get it?  If I hear the average answer, the girl is an average idiot.


My girlfriend got the orchids and butterflies on her mid right side of her back in rememberance of her Grandfather who raised orchids, she always remembers spending time with him in the back yard making little clay pots and watching the butterflies hover from orchid to orchid, she also has an orchid on her ankle...  I have 2 a tribal mask emblem a friend did mixing symbolism from each of the cultures of my heritage, part german, french, african, cherokee, celtic and texan....on the other is an abstract lion head I drew....I plan on getting a heraldic rampant lion on one forearm and an Oriental influenced rampant lion on the other....In Hawaii it's just part of the culture to get tats, respected members of society have tats out here, I see cops with full sleeves, business men with tats on forearms...


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2010)

Well that settles it. Akira won't have sex with your girlfriend ever again


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Well that settles it. Akira won't have sex with your girlfriend ever again


Japanese women with large color tats on the outer portion on their backs and rib cage are sexy as hell to me...and I'm not just saying that because of my girlfriend, I think the color and silky texture of their skin makes a stunning eye catcher....


----------



## sprayherup (Sep 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Ive fucked em. Ive even fallen in love with them. But theyve had something to make up for this turn off.
> 
> Shit, if a mother's child died and she put the kids name on her wrist, I still dont see how its a good reason.


 
Werd... fucking skanks


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Japanese women with large color tats on the outer portion on their backs and rib cage are sexy as hell to me...and I'm not just saying that because of my girlfriend, I think the color and silky texture of their skin makes a stunning eye catcher....



All it looks like to me is an attention whore.

No offense to your girl, but if the memory of her grandfather's love for orchids is fading so much that she needs a tattoo for a reminder, yes, it sounds like a silly reason to me.  

Take a picture, film a vid, paint a portrait...but why show it everywhere she goes? Ah shit, its on her back so she cant see most of it without a mirror.  Ok, well its not a reminder.

I am not being harsh to be specifically mean to YOU but the point of my stance has to have zero tolerance.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 17, 2010)

I know this thread is about turn offs, but this tattoo shit is a turn off for me with people in general.

People used to get tats from being in the military and it wasnt something fucking fancy, just a platoon symbol or number.  Something simple.  But nowadays, dont act like you dont see people doing this shit for attention, a trend, an egotistical way to be a star in their own sky.  And they always have a specific reason for it thinking its a genuine enough reason to justify having it on them forever.  But Ive heard the stories before and Ive hardly been impressed.

Now, youd be damn lucky to find a person who doesnt have one.  Whats even more rare, is to find a person that has no shit on their skin and instead of saying "i dont have a tat cuz i cant find something i want yet"  they just simply say "i dont need it."  Thats a turn on and I dont think anyone in here wouldnt fuck someone who _didnt _have a tattoo, but some people in here may actually not want to fuck someone with with a tattoo.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 17, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I know this thread is about turn offs, but this tattoo shit is a turn off for me with people in general.
> 
> People used to get tats from being in the military and it wasnt something fucking fancy, just a platoon symbol or number.  Something simple.  But nowadays, dont act like you dont see people doing this shit for attention, a trend, an egotistical way to be a star in their own sky.  And they always have a specific reason for it thinking its a genuine enough reason to justify having it on them forever.  But Ive heard the stories before and Ive hardly been impressed.
> 
> Now, youd be damn lucky to find a person who doesnt have one.  Whats even more rare, is to find a person that has no shit on their skin and instead of saying "i dont have a tat cuz i cant find something i want yet"  they just simply say "i dont need it."  Thats a turn on and I dont think anyone in here wouldnt fuck someone who _didnt _have a tattoo, but some people in here may actually not want to fuck someone with with a tattoo.



You should REALLY keep your options open...





























































I'm just fuckin' with ya'!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I know this thread is about turn offs, but this tattoo shit is a turn off for me with people in general.
> 
> People used to get tats from being in the military and it wasnt something fucking fancy, just a platoon symbol or number.  Something simple.  But nowadays, dont act like you dont see people doing this shit for attention, a trend, an egotistical way to be a star in their own sky.  And they always have a specific reason for it thinking its a genuine enough reason to justify having it on them forever.  But Ive heard the stories before and Ive hardly been impressed.
> 
> Now, youd be damn lucky to find a person who doesnt have one.  Whats even more rare, is to find a person that has no shit on their skin and instead of saying "i dont have a tat cuz i cant find something i want yet"  they just simply say "i dont need it."  Thats a turn on and I dont think anyone in here wouldnt fuck someone who _didnt _have a tattoo, but some people in here may actually not want to fuck someone with with a tattoo.



P.S.  I don't have ANY of my tats to impress you, and don't care what you think.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 18, 2010)

Keep your eye on the ball here.  Think about how many people have tats.  Think about their reasons.  Now think about people who follow trends.  Popping collars, skinny jeans, "fo hawks" etc.  Why are these around?  Cuz its "cool."  Well, fuck that.  I guess I am not cool for following another trend.

If it isnt broken, dont fix it.  My skin has gotten me some ass, protected me from environmental hazards, and gets a tan quite nicely.  I dont need a reason to paint it, whether its a remembrance of an experience, or more realistically, something to draw attention.

I was watching a new season of The Ultimate Fighter and a fighter had a scar from what it looks like shoulder surgery.  He got a tattoo over it that looked like stitches.  I thought it looked "cool!"  Yeah, up until my room mate noticed it and said, "wouldnt he be more of a badass if she showed off a scar?"  Actually, yes!  Plus, hes got a valid reason for having it.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Keep your eye on the ball here.  Think about how many people have tats.  Think about their reasons.  Now think about people who follow trends.  Popping collars, skinny jeans, "fo hawks" etc.  Why are these around?  Cuz its "cool."  Well, fuck that.  I guess I am not cool for following another trend.
> 
> If it isnt broken, dont fix it.  My skin has gotten me some ass, protected me from environmental hazards, and gets a tan quite nicely.  I dont need a reason to paint it, whether its a remembrance of an experience, or more realistically, something to draw attention.
> 
> I was watching a new season of The Ultimate Fighter and a fighter had a scar from what it looks like shoulder surgery.  He got a tattoo over it that looked like stitches.  I thought it looked "cool!"  Yeah, up until my room mate noticed it and said, "wouldnt he be more of a badass if she showed off a scar?"  Actually, yes!  Plus, hes got a valid reason for having it.




Yeah, that is cool. I have a few tats which are all very easy to hide. I think, I have valid reasons for all of mine, but see your very valid points on the subject. I really don't advertise any of my tats - if you  REALLY didn't know me you really would not know...

I must admit I don't like them on women, but as long as they have a valid reason I don't care. I mean, who am I to be judgemental.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 18, 2010)

Anything that looks like Oprah/Rosanne Barr/Rosie ODonell/that lesbo bitch on american idol.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Anything that looks like Oprah/Rosanne Barr/Rosie ODonell/that lesbo bitch on american idol.



Because you want the ass sex with them all...


J/K!


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 18, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Because you want the ass sex with them all...
> 
> 
> J/K!



Nah, just the money shot while I pull their hair.


----------



## MDR (Sep 18, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Keep your eye on the ball here.  Think about how many people have tats.  Think about their reasons.  Now think about people who follow trends.  Popping collars, skinny jeans, "fo hawks" etc.  Why are these around?  Cuz its "cool."  Well, fuck that.  I guess I am not cool for following another trend.
> 
> If it isnt broken, dont fix it.  My skin has gotten me some ass, protected me from environmental hazards, and gets a tan quite nicely.  I dont need a reason to paint it, whether its a remembrance of an experience, or more realistically, something to draw attention.
> 
> I was watching a new season of The Ultimate Fighter and a fighter had a scar from what it looks like shoulder surgery.  He got a tattoo over it that looked like stitches.  I thought it looked "cool!"  Yeah, up until my room mate noticed it and said, "wouldnt he be more of a badass if she showed off a scar?"  Actually, yes!  Plus, hes got a valid reason for having it.



I do understand your point to an extent.  I guess the main reason I've never gotten a tattoo is I can't think of anything I'd want on my body for life.  Seems like I'd get sick of it after awhile. I can definitely appreciate the artistic side if it, but it's just not for me.   Nothing wrong with having a personal preference for or against something.  My dad always said "don't ever get a tattoo, no matter what".  And he served two tours in Korea.


----------



## KentDog (Sep 18, 2010)

Some good ones so far... Deal-breakers (major turn-offs) for me are:

- Overweight
- Smoker
- Club rats (girls who always party / are always drunk)
- Girls taller than 5'8" (I am 6'1") or anywhere as wide as me

*I've got to be physically attracted to the girl before anything else.


----------



## twarrior (Sep 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> guys who think they are way cooler than they are
> 
> Guy Carrying Guitar Case On Elevator Envied By Everyone On Elevator, Imagines Guy | The Onion - America's Finest News Source






vortrit said:


> Lawl. I love The Onion. Unfourtanately, that one is a true story because it's about me. This also eliminates me.





"they had never felt more comfortable in their decisions to have jobs with decent salaries, health insurance, and generous, well-balanced retirement plans."


This would probably be correct except for:

A. The economy sucks and 1/2 the country is out of work while the other half is given a free ride with our tax dollars.  
C. Because of item A most people don't have health plans. 
D. Only a very small percentage of companies still have any retirement plan at all let alone a well-balanced one. 
D. Most of the tools on the elevator are too busy dorking with their cell phones (which they probably do all day and all night) and most likely don't get laid anyway.

So the story in all reality is bogus since it doesn't fit in todays society so what's really going on is the band player: 
A. Doesn't have a 9-5 bored as hell shit job ergo no real worries. Lives life as he wants.
B. Isn't glued to a stupid cell-phone,face-book or other meaningless technology.
C. Is  probably getting laid on a regular basis.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 18, 2010)

Cheap dates
sex on the first date
expects to be waited on
accepts skanks as women
bad posture
big ugly feet
unclean and unshaven down there
itchy pub hair
double chin
sagging ear lobes (like old women)
bad memory!!!!
shakes a lot (head and hands aka Parkinson Disease)
can't keep it up
unclean rim
tore up face


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Cheap dates
> sex on the first date
> expects to be waited on
> accepts skanks as women
> ...



Are you fucking kidding? You've already made one big ass list.  I'm broke, my feet stink, and I have a small dick. I already told you this shit.. GET OVER IT!


----------



## MyK (Sep 18, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Cheap dates
> sex on the first date
> expects to be waited on
> accepts skanks as women
> ...


 
what the fuck is an "unclean rim"???


----------



## KentDog (Sep 18, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Reversed Hour Glass


Just saw this one! 

Also add to my original list:
- Facial Hair
- Noticeable arm hair
- Big Feet
- Drug User (seems this is a given)

I don't like girls with tattoos and non-ear or belly-button piercings either but it is not a deal-breaker.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 18, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> what the fuck is an "unclean rim"???





I want to hear Nightowl's answer.


----------



## MyK (Sep 18, 2010)

girls with kids!! when a girl says she has a kid, just walk away....


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 18, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> I want to hear Nightowl's answer.


 
baby doll, if you don't know what a rim job is, then I think you'd better go over the google and google itOh, it doesn't mean I give them, but having a clean one, for if the mood takes me is a given!!

Now back to the "TURN OFFS"
 Having friends who have no job, but smoke and buy beer 
zits on their groan area
have friends that sleep on the floor and couch hop
don't clean their coffee pots out everyday and their cups
smell the bathroom up and think it is cool
wear the same underwear twice, because their mother or momma girlfriend didn't do the laundry (too busy smoking weed and watching mtv or worse yet...WWE)


Like Arnold Said:

I'll be back


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 18, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> having a clean one, for if the mood takes me is a given!!



I just officially fell in love with Nightowl.


And trust me baby, my nurse comes in every single day to give me a sponge bath so I'm clean as a whistle.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> baby doll, if you don't know what a rim job is, then I think you'd better go over the google and google itOh, it doesn't mean I give them, but having a clean one, for if the mood takes me is a given!!
> 
> Now back to the "TURN OFFS"
> Having friends who have no job, but smoke and buy beer
> ...


 coffee pots..


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 18, 2010)

those who tell you that its not the size that counts, but what you can do with it.

can only cum in one position or two
too cheap to buy an electric razor and has razor stubble
ingrown hairs (whereever)
slurp their soup
dribble in their underwear
leakage anal
black heads in private area or in areas they don't wash
ugly teeth
wears makeup
braggers
orders your dinner for you (claims you need a diet)
hits on other women while with a female company  aka a date
looks better then most women in a dress


those happy about the rim jobs...glad you're enjoying yourselves!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> those who tell you that its not the size that counts, but what you can do with it.
> 
> can only cum in one position or two
> too cheap to buy an electric razor and has razor stubble
> ...



The list continues.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 18, 2010)

She is not a 3-holer (won't take it in all 3 holes).

I guess that's it...


----------



## maxpro2 (Sep 18, 2010)

I h8 pple who say tlk lik dis in txts n online. lik wtf? ima hit u lada for it.


Can't fucking stand that.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 19, 2010)

vortrit said:


> She is not a 3-holer (won't take it in all 3 holes).
> 
> I guess that's it...






3 holes, never dull moment there...don't you think?


Give up, or are you thristy for more of a list?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> 3 holes, never dull moment there...don't you think?
> 
> 
> Give up, or are you thristy for more of a list?



I think you've covered about everything.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> All it looks like to me is an attention whore.
> 
> No offense to your girl, but if the memory of her grandfather's love for orchids is fading so much that she needs a tattoo for a reminder, yes, it sounds like a silly reason to me.
> 
> ...


But it's not a reminder, sure we have pics of him with his orchids, we even have a bunch of the ones he hybridized in our yard in her name, her grand mothers name, etc it's more like a homage to him...

How can either of us be attention whores if our tats are covered most of the time?  People here where I've worked for 8 years don't even know I have them
Besides for me I am just carrying on a family tradition, my great grandfather had tat's from when he was in the Navy way back, then my grandfather had 2 on his forearms of pin-ups he got in the Army, my father was too scared of needles, but I carry on the tradition.

It might seem that everyone has tats when you don't have them but when you do get them suddenly you find out how many people don't have them when you wear a tank top and people come up and say "that's a nice tat I want to get one but I can't ever find anything I'd really want...."


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> baby doll, if you don't know what a rim job is, then I think you'd better go over the google and google itOh, it doesn't mean I give them, but having a clean one, for if the mood takes me is a given!!


WOMAN! you will lick my crusty bunghole and like it, whats the point of having it licked if it's already clean?


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2010)

maniclion said:


> But it's not a reminder, sure we have pics of him with his orchids, we even have a bunch of the ones he hybridized in our yard in her name, her grand mothers name, etc it's more like a homage to him...
> 
> How can either of us be attention whores if our tats are covered most of the time?  People here where I've worked for 8 years don't even know I have them
> Besides for me I am just carrying on a family tradition, my great grandfather had tat's from when he was in the Navy way back, then my grandfather had 2 on his forearms of pin-ups he got in the Army, my father was too scared of needles, but I carry on the tradition.
> ...



I encapsulated most of the reasons behind tats in my quote & reply.  Not all of it pertains to you.

To come back to topic form, its a turn off for me cuz I dont understand the reasoning.  One could say its culture or religious based.  Ok, good reason, but ill prolly be turned off by the religious angle anyway, so indirectly, its a turn off.

On the flip side, a girl who questions the idea of having or getting a tattoo is a turn on to me more than a girl WITH a tattoo.  The trick is to find a girl who turns a cheek to the "cool thing to do" (cuz it is America) to just 1 topic and not other actual cool things.  Unfortunately, a good 1 that does have what I call a 'thinker's outlook,' plays devils advocate all the time, and like weve already listed, complainers are a turn off.


----------



## DaMayor (Sep 20, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> And trust me baby, my nurse comes in every single day to give me a sponge bath so I'm clean as a whistle.









*You neglected to mention that this is a MALE nurse.....Named Peter Sponge.*


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> girls with kids!! when a girl says she has a kid, just walk away....



True dat.

Whats sad is now I am 30.   More and more women are going to have kids already and those that dont prolly have something wrong with them.

What depresses me is now I wouldnt fear starting a family with someone I love, but I dont want to start a family with half of someone elses.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 20, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I encapsulated most of the reasons behind tats in my quote & reply.  Not all of it pertains to you.
> 
> To come back to topic form, its a turn off for me cuz I dont understand the reasoning.  One could say its culture or religious based.  Ok, good reason, but ill prolly be turned off by the religious angle anyway, so indirectly, its a turn off.
> 
> On the flip side, a girl who questions the idea of having or getting a tattoo is a turn on to me more than a girl WITH a tattoo.  The trick is to find a girl who turns a cheek to the "cool thing to do" (cuz it is America) to just 1 topic and not other actual cool things.  Unfortunately, a good 1 that does have what I call a 'thinker's outlook,' plays devils advocate all the time, and like weve already listed, complainers are a turn off.


I probably wouldn't dig a chick without tats because she would likely be the type who would tell me not to get anymore, instead of being like mine now and urging me to go get my next ones soon...


----------



## SYN (Sep 20, 2010)

vortrit said:


> P.S.  I don't have ANY of my tats to impress you, and don't care what you think.



He's convinced that the only reason anybody does anything is to get his approval, or to make him think their cool.   He's a bit vein for someone who goes around crying ''attention whore'' about basically every form of self expression known to man.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

SYN said:


> He's convinced that the only reason anybody does anything is to get his approval, or to make him think their cool.   He's a bit vein for someone who goes around crying ''attention whore'' about basically every form of self expression known to man.



Lawl. I think you made him cry.


----------



## SYN (Sep 20, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Lawl. I think you made him cry.



In order to cry one must have a heart and soul first.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

SYN said:


> In order to cry one must have a heart and soul first.



No tears? Now what's he going to use for lubricant!?


----------



## SYN (Sep 20, 2010)

vortrit said:


> No tears? Now what's he going to use for lubricant!?



He's got plenty in his drool bucket.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 20, 2010)

SYN said:


> He's got plenty in his drool bucket.



Yeah, saliva works... and if he has any open wounds...


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

Show us your tits.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Show us your tits.



Most of your posts can be described with one word: stupid.



But this one actually has some merit. Rep points headed your way.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## SYN (Sep 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Show us your tits.



Now super confused. Do you hate me or want to see my boobs?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> Now super confused. Do you hate me or want to see my boobs?



Don't flatter yourself. I think he was talking to me.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, saliva works... and if he has any open wounds...




ok, i'm getting thread dyslexia whiplash here... i had to read that 4 times before i realized it doesn't say salvia works .


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> Now super confused. Do you hate me or want to see my boobs?




both. boys like AKIRA are always meanest to the girls they like the most. 

true story.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 21, 2010)

Works both ways.


----------



## MyK (Sep 21, 2010)

SYN said:


> Now super confused. Do you hate me or want to see my boobs?


 
I wanna see your boobs! pm me


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

If a girl queefs instant turn off air or whatever it is IDC fuking sic I would stop and walk out then post pics of you on the dirty.com and ruin your life forever.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 21, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> If a girl queefs instant turn off air or whatever it is IDC fuking sic I would stop and walk out then post pics of you on the dirty.com and ruin your life forever.



ok ok. No swallowing, no queefing.......whats next? no eating pussy? might as well rent a movie and call it a LHJO night!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 21, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> LHJO


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 21, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> ok ok. No swallowing, no queefing.......whats next? no eating pussy? might as well rent a movie and call it a LHJO night!!!!


 
once it blows in her mouth Idc what she do with it.Not my problem anymore.


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 22, 2010)

SYN said:


> Now super confused. Do you hate me or want to see my boobs?



Just as a point of interest and to further your knowledge of the male of the species, the two aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> once it blows in her mouth Idc what she do with it.Not my problem anymore.


I like it when she drools it into my ass and then sucks it back out and spits it in my mouth so I can drool it into her ass and then spit it back into her mouth.....


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 23, 2010)

Is that how you play tag?


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I like it when she drools it into my ass and then sucks it back out and spits it in my mouth so I can drool it into her ass and then spit it back into her mouth.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MyK (Sep 23, 2010)

maniclion said:


> I like it when she drools it into my ass and then sucks it back out and spits it in my mouth so I can drool it into her ass and then spit it back into her mouth.....


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

studies show dogs deprived of play go crazy. this one looks fine. 

turn offs: anyone mean to animals, children or old people. you don't need to be a pet owner or want kids to be kind. just don't be mean or hateful.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> studies show dogs deprived of play go crazy. this one looks fine.
> 
> turn offs: anyone mean to animals, children or old people. you don't need to be a pet owner or want kids to be kind. just don't be mean or hateful.



A wiener dog tried to attack me today, but luckily the owner restrained it just in time!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

turn offs

fat slob
smoker
drunk
druggie
bad breath
smelly feet
slut, no connection between sex and emotion
low libido... 1 x a day is required 
too much libido.... 5 x a day is too weird
sexually unadventurous 
lazy
dishonest
screwed up priorities...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> A wiener dog tried to attack me today, but luckily the owner restrained it just in time!



some little dogs seem to not be smart enough to figure out what almost all pet rats know... it would be really stupid to start something with someone 50 times my size.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> turn offs
> 
> smoker



I hate it when I'm coming out of a store and someone blows smoke in my face. I want to punch them.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

my parents would smoke outside so the house wouldn't get smelly then we'd get all showered n dress to go eat and they'd smoke in the car. i HATED coming home smelling like their shitty cigs. people who smoke don't realize how bad their smoking makes your hair and clothes smell when you're around them.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

I drove to Texas with my dad about two months ago and he chain smoked all the way down there. I was glad when that trip was over with.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 23, 2010)

i'm not around cig smoke much at all. this summer going to bar harbor i felt nauseous and thought it was car exhaust. it was smoke derrrr. took a while to realize it.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i'm not around cig smoke much at all. this summer going to bar harbor i felt nauseous and thought it was car exhaust. it was smoke derrrr. took a while to realize it.



That was one nice thing about Texas, they didn't allow smoking in any of the bars, but they do in Missouri, so I just don't go.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 23, 2010)

I notice in Jersey Shore, they limit footage of them smoking cigs.  Hmm..anyone wonder why?  True Question here..


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I notice in Jersey Shore, they limit footage of them smoking cigs.  Hmm..anyone wonder why?  True Question here..



Because it is frowned upon in television in general. The same reason you don't see people on TV in general smoke. They don't want to promote bad habits.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Because it is frowned upon in television in general. *The same reason you don't see people on TV in general smoke.* *They don't want to promote bad habits.*


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Sep 23, 2010)

Bad breath and chicks that are stupid mainly

Oh also fish faces all over fckin facebook


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


>



Except for McDonald's.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 23, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I notice in Jersey Shore, they limit footage of them smoking cigs. Hmm..anyone wonder why? True Question here..


 
I dont care for this season to much bs not enough smushing kick j-wow,sammie,anjalina off and replace them


----------



## maniclion (Sep 24, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> I notice in Jersey Shore, they limit footage of them smoking cigs.  Hmm..anyone wonder why?  True Question here..



It's pretty hypocritical if they do, kids you can sit and rot your brain with this drama queen bullshit but smoking is not so cool....

I like shows that have smoking, like recently on Eureka they have a guy from the 1940's who was chain smoking just like they did back then.  Or Mad Men, it's set in the 1960's when children were born they stuck a cigar in the babies mouth....I watch TCM all the time all of those old movies have cigarette smoking through out the whole 2 hours....


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 27, 2010)

Women who go out of their way to show off their fat.  First off, I like a woman with a little extra meat on her bones but, I'll never understand the recent trend to wear skin tight jeans that accentuate the muffin-top and then a short blouse to show it off even more.  That's just gross. And I'm not talking about middle aged women, I could almost forgive that.  I'm seeing it more on young girls in their teens and early 20s.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 27, 2010)

it's because they think their fat ass makes them so sexy.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 27, 2010)

All black chicks think big is beautiful


----------



## maniclion (Sep 27, 2010)

TheGreatSatan said:


> All black chicks think big is beautiful



And all white guys are hung average 5 1/2" if they're lucky, good thing I am mixed...

watch the blanket statements, my first time was with a 'black chick" who was and still is in top shape from competing Tae Kwon Do....I just found her again on facebook and she has beautiful, just muscular enough legs to make your eyes orgasm....


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 27, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> it's because they think their fat ass makes them so sexy.



Oh I have no doubt about that but I want to know, WHY?  What on Earth made these girls suddenly think a beer gut looked sexy?  Are they protesting the Cocaine Chic Bulimic trend?  If so, they're going about it the wrong way.


----------



## andreamin (Sep 29, 2010)

guys who are shy and don't speak up even when I can see them staring at me wanting to talk to me.


----------



## MyK (Sep 29, 2010)

andreamin said:


> guys who are shy and don't speak up even when I can see them staring at me wanting to talk to me.


 
ORly?!?!?!

what do they stare at?? your tits or your face?? or your ass??


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Sep 30, 2010)

if its me i stare through your ass so i can see the goods...props ladis fo the rim job if i'm gunna lick yours you and a friend should lick mine.


----------

